# "Cute" male furs



## TheAnt (Mar 29, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh boy.
...
Have fun, my fellow FAF users. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

ME! >:V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ME! >:V


 
No, me.
I am stoicly sexy. :V


----------



## ShadowEon (Mar 29, 2011)

Tails is not a furry,he is anthro. Characters,especially of the official vareity are not "furries",they are anthromorphic. But to answer your question that all depends on opinion, if you are looking only for official characters I don't know any male characters that the fandom flips over.

Tails is probably your best answer if you only want males,lucario (doesn't have to be male but often is) is popular but more because people want to fuck him. -.-

For non-anime/company based characters it again depends on opinions. I like emo type males but that is a rare character design choice for furries.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you asking just because you need some search terms to find fap material or what?


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2011)

Wilow!!!!!! ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ME! >:V


 
Gibby, you're the new Tails. Prepare for rape, and mountains of shitty fan work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 29, 2011)

Blues said:


> Gibby, you're the new Tails. Prepare for rape, *and mountains of shitty fan work.*


 
Well I guess I would make Cy jealous! :V


----------



## Larry (Mar 29, 2011)

So wait, you're only asking for popular characters, or do you also want original characters?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Mar 29, 2011)

I've forgotten what the original question was. I was too busy bathing in the glory of Gibby as the new Tails.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2011)

Sergals c:


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 29, 2011)

*idiot squirrel walks in* Here's some male characters who I think are cute:
- Batty Koda (Ferngully)
- Br'er Rabbit (Song of the South)
- Dale (Chip n' Dale Rescue Rangers)
- Kovu (Lion King 2)
- Rabbit (Winnie the Pooh)
- Ronno (Bambi 2)
- Skippy (Skippy: Adventures in Bushtown)
- Star (Balto)
- Wendell T. Wolf (Taz-Mania)


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Just wondering, which male furry characters would be considered 'cute'? (i.e., Tails)


 
We will not help you with your character, you lazy ass.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Tails is 8 wtf


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Tails is 8 wtf


 
I bet you're also creeped out when a mother says their baby is cute. :V


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2011)

Me.

I am the cutest male furry.


----------



## Don (Mar 29, 2011)

I consider myself "manly sexy" :V

This is going to end wonderfully.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 29, 2011)

Someone said I was cute, another said I was gorgeous, but I'll go with _rugged_.

My picks are *Miles Prowler/Tails* of Sonic X and *Tony Tony Chopper* of One Piece.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 29, 2011)

Sparkster and Tempo


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I bet you're also creeped out when a mother says their baby is cute. :V


 When they use quotes, totally


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Tails is 8 wtf


 
Ummm excuse me but he's twelve in the Archie comic.


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Ummm excuse me but he's twelve in the Archie comic.


A little better :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm sorry but tails is NOT cute. Nor is sonic. Nor shadow. Nor any other fucking faggot from the sonic universe. Same goes for any other video game series.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 29, 2011)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm sorry but tails is NOT cute. Nor is sonic. Nor shadow. Nor any other fucking faggot from the sonic universe. Same goes for any other video game series.


 
I would wreck all of that. ~.~;


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 29, 2011)

Gibby said:


> ME! >:V


 your avatar, maybe.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 29, 2011)

Fay V said:


> When they use quotes, totally


 
My bad. Didn't see those.

OP, you sick fuck.


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2011)

:3


----------



## SilFerWolf (Mar 29, 2011)

Warwick ;D


----------



## Xenke (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm cute, inline and IRL.

Kiss me, OP.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm cuter than Xenke.  Kiss me instead.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 29, 2011)

I did randomly recieve a comment from a friend yesterday claiming my 'sona was cute. I like him, myself :V


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got half a mind to slap the cock out of half your mouths, goddamn. 

OP: Ick.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 29, 2011)

You should so totally become a white fox with a ball gag and an anal plug.

Ain't nothing cuter than a goo ol' anal plug.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You should so totally become a white fox with a ball gag and an anal plug.
> 
> Ain't nothing cuter than a goo ol' anal plug.


 

Use this one and you can look like a horse.http://media.jawdrops.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/OMG_WTF_LOL_460.jpg


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 29, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Use this one and you can look like a horse.http://media.jawdrops.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/OMG_WTF_LOL_460.jpg


 
OH DEAR GOD...


----------



## Don (Mar 29, 2011)

FireFeathers said:


> Use this one and you can look like a horse.http://media.jawdrops.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/OMG_WTF_LOL_460.jpg


 
Are you sure that isn't some sort of medieval torture device?


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 29, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> OH DEAR GOD...


 
Everyone likes ponies!


----------



## FoxPhantom (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the male lucario is cute. (I don't mean the adult version. )


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm the cutest lil' bastard here.


It's in my title yo :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm cute. 
Nah i am kidding, I like Tails, except he is 8 years old.


----------



## israfur (Mar 30, 2011)

Tails is _adorable_ cute to me, not sexy cute. xD
I personally like Ransom, a husky anthro created by Jijix.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2011)

Citras (with the exception of the horrors of #citra)


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Sergals c:


 
I AGREE WITH THIS! Alas I am not male... But my husband is- QUICK someone find me an artist that is not shitty so I can have a husband sergal to impose our cute on!

Also cute furries include:
*Aden Fennec
Gibby the sophistocated eng-a-land fox**jcfynx- what ever you are
H&K because he is a straight non-slut card fox
...more when I think of them
*


----------



## Oovie (Apr 1, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Mordecai...


 I do think Quintel has a cute voice, well I love it actually.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 1, 2011)

My fursona is utterly repulsive.


----------



## Larry (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Human Mordecai better.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 1, 2011)

in this thred

i am the cutest

it is me :y


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> in this thred
> 
> i am the cutest
> 
> it is me :y


 No it's me I said that already.

God.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Wilow!!!!!! ^^


 <3

I'm the epitome of cute. I mean come on. LOOK AT ME!!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> <3
> 
> I'm the epitome of cute. I mean come on. LOOK AT ME!!


 Uhhh, have you SEEN me!?

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5484353
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5452678
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5471299/

ADORABLE!


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh, have you SEEN me!?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5484353
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5452678
> ...


 Yea, but you're also a fox..:s


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2011)

Willow said:


> Yea, but you're also a fox..:s


 So? Foxes are awesome. Just because furries ran them into the ground doesn't mean they aren't awesome.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

If the OP is looking for something cute, what about this video?


----------



## FBJim (Apr 1, 2011)

Agreed, that is adorable. One of the most heartwarming things I've seen. Changed my life.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 1, 2011)

FBJim said:


> Agreed, that is adorable. One of the most heartwarming things I've seen. Changed my life.


 
It melts faces better than Tails the fox drawn horribly while being dicked to death by Sonic and co. :V


----------



## FBJim (Apr 1, 2011)

Both of those are similar "life-changing" experiences tbh


----------



## Oovie (Apr 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> I like Human Mordecai better.


 Nah dude, nah.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 2, 2011)

Want to know? 

Why do not you watch an anime adaptation of a dating-sim? It will be loaded with lots of of cute male furs! :V

Sorry, I could not resist it.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 2, 2011)

Do I count as cute? =3


----------



## FBJim (Apr 2, 2011)

High 7. Low 8 if I'm in a good mood.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If the OP is looking for something cute, what about this video?


 
And this is what I get for looking at this thread. :<

I need to buy new eyes and/or ears now...


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Why the hell haven't I been mentioned yet?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Why the hell haven't I been mentioned yet?


 
You are a bird, you have no fur.

Go away :V


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

Xegras said:


> You are a bird, you have no fur.
> 
> Go away :V


 but birds are the cutest!

Look at that signature pic. 

Look at it.


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Look at that signature pic.
> 
> Look at it.


 
Fluffy, maybe. Feathery, maybe. But furry it is not. :<


----------



## Oovie (Apr 2, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> Fluffy, maybe. Feathery, maybe. But furry it is not. :<


 No amount of puppies, foxes, or kittens beat ducklings, chicks, or emperor penguins. Fluffy beats furry!


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> Fluffy, maybe. Feathery, maybe. But furry it is not. :<


 
HUBGLGRUBGUGLRBRBGUBL


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> HUBGLGRUBGUGLRBRBGUBL


 
GRUBGLRUGLBLRULBRRUGGLERLB

Fluffy and feathery are good, but it's still not furry, which is the point.


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> GRUBGLRUGLBLRULBRRUGGLERLB
> 
> Fluffy and feathery are good, but it's still not furry, which is the point.


 
It doesn't have to have fur :c


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

disregard I suck cocks


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> disregard I suck cocks


 
...wut


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2011)

TheBestOfTimes said:


> ...wut


 
Double posted :x


----------



## TheBestOfTimes (Apr 2, 2011)

Icky said:


> Double posted :x


 
:<


----------



## TheAnt (Apr 4, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 4, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I asked this short, yet  simple question for the benefit of a friend, who's compiling a list.





> I put 'cute' in quotations because I  was *asking for people's perceptions of what 'cute' is*. If you don't  think Tails is cute, good for you, tell me something you think is  better.


You said you're looking for people's "perceptions of what 'cute' is." Well the whole thread brought those up, how did you miss them?

Page 1: Girlymanfox, whatever tails/lucario is, sergals, wolves, h&k (foxes), blah blah.
Page 2: Wolves, birds, ponies, lucario, husky, citras, mordecai (birds), fennec, not wolf-bone, kitty ferret,
Page 3: Foxes again, birds again



> Thanks for about 5 replies that were on topic out of 75 posts


Right so you _didn't_ want our 'perception' of cute, you just wanted to know individuals. Because very few people gave specific characters, but plenty of the thread discussed species they found cute. I find birds adorable because they're fluffy and that's the best, that's all your friend needs to know right?

Is there some difference between cute and "cute" I'm missing? It sounds like you're implying fap material putting cute in quotations.



TheAnt said:


> But I got a sense of homophobia from the comments  as well, and  my mind strains to wonder *why*? This is a FURRY  forum, of *course* there's going to be gay males here, don't  *tell* me that this surprises any of you.


If you got a sense of homophobia somewhere then I think it was sarcastically implied, there's a whole thread(s) dedicated to discussing coming out. These forums are not a place I'd ever expect to shun gays, bi's, trans, whatever.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> So, I come back to this thread to check the replies and find that it's  taken the train to Retardville rather quickly. I asked this short, yet  simple question for the benefit of a friend, who's compiling a list.  She's too nervous to ask herself because of these VERY replies that I've  gotten in the thread. I knew when I saw "Have fun, my fellow FAF users.  :V" that BS was sure to follow and of course I was right.
> 
> No, I'm not trying to 'make' a damn character, I could care less about  having a fan-made furry character. That goes right into the bin with  pretty much ever Sonic fan-character which is just a re-color of normal  Sonic characters and then giving it a 'clever' name. But I digress.  What's with the "Eww OP" remarks. I put 'cute' in quotations because I  was asking for people's perceptions of what 'cute' is. If you don't  think Tails is cute, good for you, tell me something you think is  better. But I got a sense of homophobia from the comments as well, and  my mind strains to wonder *why*? This is a FURRY forum, of *course* there's going to be gay males here, don't *tell* me that this surprises any of you.
> 
> But thanks everyone. Thank you for making me once again lose faith in  the furry community, particularly the community on these forums. Thank  you for railroading my thread with your incessant high-school-esque  gossip and trying your absolute *best* to make me feel outcasted.  Thanks for about 5 replies that were on topic out of 75 posts. I'm  serious, the community here seems like it was molded from Encyclopedia  Dramatica.


 Uhhh I gave you an answer and that answer is me.

Also you're acting way too dramatic about this. Calm down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh I gave you an answer and that answer is me.


 
First page, 3rd post, beat you to it, yo. *:V*

And anyway, OP, you're really overreacting. I mean, have you lost your faith in the furry community? It's people behaving like _you_ getting incredibly offended by such a small thing over here and then changing opinion far too drastically and then direct it at _the whole furry community, _sorry, but it's people like _you_ that manage to put a negative image to the furry community just by being so overly emotional and dramatic over something that everyone's going to forget about in the next couple of hours and initiate topic drift while they're at it. But you just have to stand up again and make such a big deal out of the whole thing. Way to fit into the furry stereotype of e-motions!


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2011)

GUYS I ASKED YOU FOR YOUR OPINION ON CUTE, HOW DARE YOU GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> First page, 3rd post, beat you to it, yo. *:V*


 Gibby I'm really happy for ya and I'm gunna let ya finish, but I am the cutest slutfox of all time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 4, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Gibby I'm really happy for ya and I'm gunna let ya finish, but I am the cutest slutfox of all time.


 
But you're also insane and in a straightjacket. Not attractive! Silly gay. :V


----------



## Mentova (Apr 4, 2011)

Gibby said:


> But you're also insane and in a straightjacket. Not attractive! Silly gay. :V


 I'm not insane. It was for a modeling photoshoot. D:

And I'm not (completely >_> ) gay. >=[


----------



## crustone (Apr 4, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> So, I come back to this thread to check the replies and find that it's taken the train to Retardville rather quickly. I asked this short, yet simple question for the benefit of a friend, who's compiling a list. She's too nervous to ask herself because of these VERY replies that I've gotten in the thread.



So let me get this straight, your "friend" asked you to go on a furry forum to find some new characters to fap to, people give you what you want, and yet you still complain? Stop being so ungrateful and tell your friend to enjoy enjoy your new fap material :V


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

hm... cutest male furry? I would say Splinter from TMNT and Sajin Komamura from Bleach


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 4, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> I put 'cute' in quotations because I  was asking for people's perceptions of what 'cute' is.


 We don't like cute things around here.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 4, 2011)

It's *cute* you got so butthurt and lost faith in the community because you didn't get exactly what you wanted.


----------



## israfur (Apr 4, 2011)

Just forget about the bad attitude from the fandom, and focus on your role in it instead. It works, trust me.
Though this may not be the place to find them, there ARE friendly furries out there. Losing faith in a huge fandom just because of 1 bad topic seems silly to me.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> And I'm not (completely >_> ) gay. >=[


 And so the descent into gayness begins.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oovie said:


> kitty ferret


 
Cutest one


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

Garfang said:


> hm... cutest male furry? I would say Splinter from TMNT and Sajin Komamura from Bleach


 
I wouldn't call those two cute.
One's old and the other's "REALLY" old.



TheAnt said:


> So, I come back to this thread to check the replies and find that it's  taken the train to Retardville rather quickly. I asked this short, yet  simple question for the benefit of a friend, who's compiling a list.  She's too nervous to ask herself because of these VERY replies that I've  gotten in the thread. I knew when I saw "Have fun, my fellow FAF users.  :V" that BS was sure to follow and of course I was right.



Nervosness aside, your 'Friend" should have asked instead of sending an errand boy, or actually doing a google search for "Cute furries" insread. 



> No, I'm not trying to 'make' a damn character, I could care less about  having a fan-made furry character. That goes right into the bin with  pretty much ever Sonic fan-character which is just a re-color of normal  Sonic characters and then giving it a 'clever' name. But I digress.  What's with the "Eww OP" remarks. I put 'cute' in quotations because I  was asking for people's perceptions of what 'cute' is. If you don't  think Tails is cute, good for you, tell me something you think is  better. But I got a sense of homophobia from the comments as well, and  my mind strains to wonder *why*? This is a FURRY forum, of *course* there's going to be gay males here, don't *tell* me that this surprises any of you.



ITQ: Taking the internet way to seriously. 

People have answered your question. Grow up!



> But thanks everyone. Thank you for making me once again lose faith in  the furry community, particularly the community on these forums. Thank  you for railroading my thread with your incessant high-school-esque  gossip and trying your absolute *best* to make me feel outcasted.  Thanks for about 5 replies that were on topic out of 75 posts. I'm  serious, the community here seems like it was molded from Encyclopedia  Dramatica.


 
You assume that furries are supposed to be "one big giant hugbox and asspats". We are not Sofurry or Inkbunny. We have opinions. We make snarky remarks. You have a problem with it, then don't make posts expecting everyone to be "srs business". We are not your hugbox. We are not a cult.

If this were ED, we'd have a bunch of shock pictures floating around.


----------



## TheAnt (Apr 5, 2011)

Gibby said:


> And anyway, OP, you're really overreacting. I mean, have you lost your faith in the furry community? It's people behaving like _you_  getting incredibly offended by such a small thing over here and then  changing opinion far too drastically and then direct it at _the whole furry community, _sorry, but it's people like _you_  that manage to put a negative image to the furry community just by  being so overly emotional and dramatic over something that everyone's  going to forget about in the next couple of hours and initiate topic  drift while they're at it. But you just have to stand up again and make  such a big deal out of the whole thing. Way to fit into the furry  stereotype of e-motions!


Particularly, I meant *this* furry community. This is not a 'small thing' to me, every time I come here, whether I randomly look at someone else's threads or make my own, I keep seeing the same boatload of crap every time. I have never seen a forum like this so unwelcoming to newcomers, especially a furry forum, which is a double shock to me. I really don't care how you think I overreact, I don't speak for any furry community because I've never associated myself with one, and I most certainly would not associate myself with this one. If I feel a need to speak my mind, I will do it. I'm sorry if you can't differentiate between someone speaking their peace and someone getting 'e-motional.'



Oovie said:


> You said you're looking for people's "perceptions  of what 'cute' is." Well the whole thread brought those up, how did you  miss them?
> 
> Page 1: Girlymanfox, whatever tails/lucario is, sergals, wolves, h&k (foxes), blah blah.
> Page 2: Wolves, birds, ponies, lucario, husky, citras, mordecai (birds), fennec, not wolf-bone, kitty ferret,
> ...


The problem is, I hoped the implication would be to *not* include fan-made characters or general species of animals. But apparently I was not concise enough and I admit to that fault. However, I did not feel the need to be so horribly railroaded and have the thread hijacked over the majority of the following 70+ posts.



Oovie said:


> Is there some difference between cute and "cute" I'm missing? It sounds  like you're implying fap material putting cute in quotations.


Speaking of 'stereotypes', that fits in well with the stereotype that furry fans only associate furry characters with sex. No, that was not my intention.



Oovie said:


> If you got a sense of homophobia somewhere then I think it was sarcastically implied, there's a whole thread(s) dedicated to discussing coming out. These forums are not a place I'd ever expect to shun gays, bi's, trans, whatever.


I was not aware of any threads on coming out but that's because, as if it's some surprise, I've only recently joined the forums.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh I gave you an answer and that answer is me.


  This is the problem of what I said. I didn't say "fan-made characters",  but then again I didn't say not to suggest them. Again, apparently I  should have been more concise.



crustone said:


> So let me get this straight, your "friend" asked  you to go on a furry forum to find some new characters to fap to,  people give you what you want, and yet you still complain? Stop being so  ungrateful and tell your friend to enjoy enjoy your new fap  material :V


You missed the point of what I said. Thanks for playing though.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Nervosness aside, your 'Friend" should have asked instead of sending an  errand boy, or actually doing a google search for "Cute furries"  insread.


Once again, not reading my previous post. The term 'fursecution' comes to mind when she wants to ask such things. These replies do not help her overcome that fear. Just to entertain you, I Googled "Cute furries" (with quotes) and, oh look! Plenty of fan-made characters, which is what she was not looking for. Good.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ITQ: Taking the internet way to seriously.
> People have answered your question. Grow up!


ITQ: Not understanding what I posted previously. *Several* (as I said, about five) people answered my question out of 75 replies. This is where my problem lies.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You assume that furries are supposed to be "one big giant hugbox and  asspats". We are not Sofurry or Inkbunny. We have opinions. We make  snarky remarks. You have a problem with it, then don't make posts  expecting everyone to be "srs business". We are not your hugbox. We are  not a cult.
> If this were ED, we'd have a bunch of shock pictures floating around.


To reiterate what I said previously in this post, I've never been part of a furry community, so I do not know what the hell Sofurry or Inkbunny are. You have opinions, that's great, so do I. But the snarky remarks are problematic to me, for two reasons. 1) I'm a new member here, and like I said, I've never come across a forum where new members are treated so miserably. 2) Being a new member, I was not expecting such snarky nonsense when I ask something as simple as a question. You tell me not to make posts expecting everyone to be "srs business." *I'm a new member,* please do explain to me how I'm supposed to know how the community works? And, "We are not a cult?" You could have fooled me.

You assume ED is all about shock pictures. Well there's yet another stereotype.


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

^tl;dr


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 5, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Once again, not reading my previous post. The term 'fursecution' comes to mind when she wants to ask such things. These replies do not help her overcome that fear. Just to entertain you, I Googled "Cute furries" (with quotes) and, oh look! Plenty of fan-made characters, which is what she was not looking for. Good.



Then if you were looking for "ANTHRO" characters, you should have googled that. The fandom is composed of nothing but fan-made characters. 




> ITQ: Not understanding what I posted previously. *Several* (as I said, about five) people answered my question out of 75 replies. This is where my problem lies.



I understood it pretty clear while ignoring the "UR ALL SO MEEN QQ". As soon as you mentioned "tails", no one was going to take you seriously.




> To reiterate what I said previously in this post, I've never been part of a furry community, so I do not know what the hell Sofurry or Inkbunny are.



Go there. It's a hugbox. You'll love it.




> You have opinions, that's great, so do I. But the snarky remarks are problematic to me, for two reasons. 1) I'm a new member here, and like I said, I've never come across a forum where new members are treated so miserably. 2) Being a new member, I was not expecting such snarky nonsense when I ask something as simple as a question. You tell me not to make posts expecting everyone to be "srs business." *I'm a new member,* please do explain to me how I'm supposed to know how the community works?



FYI, the "I'm new" line does not work here. You are a user and we will not sugar-coat or pamper you. You either contribure and ignore the snark, or you leave when you discover this forums is not for you.
We have rules and stickes created by the forum members and rules. Most newbies acutally lurk to know how the community runs before creating an account.



> You assume ED is all about shock pictures. Well there's yet another stereotype.



You are missing the point.


----------



## Larry (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this on FA~


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 5, 2011)

OP. Can I ask you something?

Why? Why did you come here? as many others have said.  Why didn't your friend just sack up(Wait, the friends a girl right? Eh, what ever.) and come and ask?

Why is it, that when people answered your question, and got a little silly, which is what we do around here, that you go on a butthurt rage fit that's only serves as laugh material?

OP. You make my head hurt. You really, Really do. This amount of stupid. Does not excuse your newness. We are not here to hold your hand and pat your head for God sake.

Did you actually just use "Fursecution"?



Goddammit.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 5, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Particularly, I meant *this* furry community. This is not a 'small thing' to me, every time I come here, whether I randomly look at someone else's threads or make my own, I keep seeing the same boatload of crap every time. I have never seen a forum like this so unwelcoming to newcomers, especially a furry forum, which is a double shock to me. I really don't care how you think I overreact, I don't speak for any furry community because I've never associated myself with one, and I most certainly would not associate myself with this one. If I feel a need to speak my mind, I will do it. I'm sorry if you can't differentiate between someone speaking their peace and someone getting 'e-motional.'



Your problem is that you really do need to grow a thicker skin. I can't really put it any other way. Hell, I'm not one of the people who rip into other people's threads and even I'm not deterred by any of the FAF'ers behaviour. It's just so simple - sack up and deal with it!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 5, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> This is the problem of what I said. I didn't say "fan-made characters",  but then again I didn't say not to suggest them. Again, apparently I  should have been more concise.


 
Sir my character is not fan made. I made it myself with the help of a friend. A fan of mine did not make it.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 6, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Speaking of 'stereotypes', that fits in well with the stereotype that furry fans only associate furry characters with sex. No, that was not my intention.


 I'm one of the most oblivious and innocent people around when it comes to furries and sex *shrug*.

If you'd put cute I would have thought cute, but you put it as "cute" like you're _emphasizing_ the word. So what stereotype dude? If you emphasize cute out of the blue I have to assume you have _another meaning behind it_, and no surprise that I think you're referring to sexy. I only brought that up because I got the impression other posters thought that, and it helped fuel some of these responses. They think you want fap material, and occasionally new posters that come here _do_ want that stuff until they learn these boards aren't for that.


----------



## TheAnt (Apr 6, 2011)

Meh. After reading the replies I figure it's not worth my time since the only person who's actually giving me any sort of a down-to-earth reply is Oovie. I will say to Zeke though that, even though you say I don't understand  you, you still don't understand me, so this is obviously going to go  nowhere. I guess if I want a forum where people make concise, non-attack posts that are on point and don't insist on "lol look how kewl i m over teh internetz guyz" I'll just have to look somewhere else. 

Have fun.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> Meh. After reading the replies I figure it's not worth my time since the only person who's actually giving me any sort of a down-to-earth reply is Oovie. I will say to Zeke though that, even though you say I don't understand  you, you still don't understand me, so this is obviously going to go  nowhere. I guess if I want a forum where people make concise, non-attack posts that are on point and don't insist on "lol look how kewl i m over teh internetz guyz" I'll just have to look somewhere else.
> 
> Have fun.


I am giving you a down to earth reply.

My character is cute. I am the cutest male furry.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 6, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am giving you a down to earth reply.
> 
> My character is *gay*. I am the *gayest* male furry.


...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> ...


 I am not the gayest furry.

That's Jashwa.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

Idk hes pretty gay, but I think of a few people gayer, gayer than me even.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 6, 2011)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Idk hes pretty gay, but I think of a few people gayer, gayer than me even.


 Well I'm only half gay.

So yeah


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 7, 2011)

H&K. I'm cuter then ya' Bro. >.> You know I am.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 7, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> H&K. I'm cuter then ya' Bro. >.> You know I am.


 Nuh uh. Go look at the drawings of my murrsona sir.


----------

